# knifeless Multitool



## TupeloTechie (Nov 19, 2007)

I need a multitool I can use at school, since most of the work I do is at my school or a few other schools, and they won't allow anything with a knife (zero-tolerance.) 

I only one I can find is the Leatherman Knifeless Fuse, http://www.leatherman.com/products/tools/Knifeless-Fuse/default.asp

ive heard about people loving Leatherman, but it's usually models like the wave, so would this be of a similar quality?

Does anybody know any other knifeless muiltitools or modular ones where I can remove the knife?

Also, I did a search, but I wasn't really satisfied, for the following question ignore the fact that I want a knifeless one. What is the major difference between say a somewhat expensive leatherman or gerber and a $15 sheffield or husky I can buy at the homedopot or walmart? 

Sorry for the abundance of questions, Im kinda getting sick of either not carrying enough tools, or carrying too many heavy ones.


----------



## stagetechie (Nov 20, 2007)

my school doesn't allow knives but thats one rule thats not really enforced. A lot of us carry pocket knives in our backpacks or on keychains.


----------



## Footer (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost any public school in the country has a zero-tolerance policy. I am sure many people carry knives in schools, but I guarentee you if you walk up to your principle with it in your hand, they will confescate it. If they don't they are asking for trouble later. Private schools are a different matter all together. 

Also... what defense do you really think having a gerber on you really is? Odds are you won't be able to defend yourself against a 9mm bullet with a 3" blade. Self defense and knives only works if you really know how to use it.


----------



## thebikingtechie (Nov 20, 2007)

My school has a no knife rule, but it's not clearly stated in the handbook, just by word of mouth. I still usually have my leatherman wave in my backpack. I'm in canada though, I recently moved from the states and know that it's different in some schools there, where they might actually search your backpack. Here I don't think it's a problem as long as you're not waving it around in class, or threatening people with it.

And yes, though I haven't used the leatherman knifeless fuse, I'm sure it's as high quality as their other products. The reason the wave is so popular amongst the Leatherman models, is it's versatility. The fuse doesn't have anywhere near the extent of tools the wave has, but if you want a tool with no knife, it's probably your best option.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2007)

Leatherman makes a really good quality product. While there are other good brands out there as well. I would avoid the cheap knockoffs they are guaranteed to break on you. 

As for the knife polices. Yep. A knife is a weapon and will get you automatically expelled in many school districts. There are lots of crazy stories about kids being expelled across the country for bringing all kinds of lame knife-like products to school. Now here's the interesting bit. A knife is also a tool. In my high school theater shop I had a wide variety of box cutters, carpet knifes, razor blades etc. Furthermore, There are prop knives, and prop guns. It was a constant battle as the district policy said that even a wooden knife or gun was an expellable offense. 

I went to the school administration and said, I need my students to be able to use tools that have sharp blades, I also need to be able to have prop weapons. These are not weapons they are tools and props in my theater. We reached an agreement that students were allowed to carry and use knives and or prop weapons... as long as they did not leave the theater. If they walked out in the hall with a Leatherman, prop knife, or prop gun, they could be expelled. Some of my senior tech students actually brought their personal Leathermans to leave in my office. When they came in the theater they put them on and when they left they took them off. This was a very unusual situation. Many other school administrations would never agree to such a thing. 

By the way, I know someone used to have a custom made multi-tool. I can't remember which company it was. But that might be worth looking into.


----------



## erosing (Nov 20, 2007)

Another option is always cutting off the blades of a tool you prefer, and just grinding them down to a round stub that would protrude a mm or 2 if you had the "blade" open. I personally used this with an old gerber multitool I had, also great for airport security. As of now I recently just passed it along to my brother for his highschool years.


----------



## Raktor (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as thebikingtechie.

I only take mine when I need it, and only bring it out when I need to use it. Don't wave it around, don't act stupid, don't show it to the principal. Even handed it to one teacher who needed a knife, and the only comment I got was, "Gee, this is pretty sharp."

But I'm at a private school in Australia, so the school sets the rules. A knife is obviously not something I walk around bragging about though.


----------



## Footer (Nov 20, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> By the way, I know someone used to have a custom made multi-tool. I can't remember which company it was. But that might be worth looking into.



Gerber,,they are expensive to get custom, but they used to do it, can't find it on their site now.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 20, 2007)

Arez said:


> Another option is always cutting off the blades of a tool you prefer, and just grinding them down to a round stub that would protrude a mm or 2 if you had the "blade" open. I personally used this with an old gerber multitool I had, also great for airport security. As of now I recently just passed it along to my brother for his highschool years.



I wouldn't try anything with airport security. This is a bad idea. They took away a hex key that came with my sister's ski boots. You should never try to carry a multi-tool, even a bladeless one through security. If you try to argue with TSA, you can bet that you won't get on that plane. I mean it took a while for them to start letting people bring knitting needles again, so don't push your luck!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I wouldn't try anything with airport security. This is a bad idea. They took away a hex key that came with my sister's ski boots. You should never try to carry a multi-tool, even a bladeless one through security. If you try to argue with TSA, you can bet that you won't get on that plane. I mean it took a while for them to start letting people bring knitting needles again, so don't push your luck!



Agreed. A very good friend does network tech support for Homeland Security. He's been around a lot behind the scenes and he said the interrogators seem to enjoy making grown men cry. Don't take anything on with you that you don't have to take on.


----------



## erosing (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah I'd never argue with TSA, and the only time I had a problem with it they just made me mail it back to myself, which was fine, got it at the hotel the next day. I just usually travel extremely light, one backpack/duffel bag as carry-on w/ clothes, books, eletronics.


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 20, 2007)

my school has a zero tolerance. i left my swiss army knife at home during the school day but if i came back to work i had it with me. now that i graduated i always have it with me. last year i was using it for civic theatre at the high school and misplaced it. about 2 months later i found it in the storage closet. someone must have put it in there.

we use to have bag checks everyonce in awhile. i never had my knife but i have a tape measurer/screw driver thing from altman and a 6" wrench in my bag. i had my old physics teacher check mine so he was cool about cause he knew i worked in the theatre.


----------



## Van (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe it is possible to order "custom" Leathermans as well as Gerbers, both are great companies. On a personal note, I find it ridiculous that we have organizations in this country that fight to allow individuals to own fully automatic weapons, and yet we can can be cuffed, strip searched, man handled and delayed in our rightful action of interstate travel for carrying a pen knife. 


< Van picks up his soap box and moves along to the next rant.>


----------



## avkid (Nov 20, 2007)

propmonkey said:


> we use to have bag checks everyonce in awhile. i never had my knife but i have a tape measurer/screw driver thing from altman and a 6" wrench in my bag. i had my old physics teacher check mine so he was cool about cause he knew i worked in the theatre.


The funny thing about all this checking for weapons B.S. is that anyone who is really dangerous can make a weapon out of common household objects.


----------



## Footer (Nov 20, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I wouldn't try anything with airport security. This is a bad idea. They took away a hex key that came with my sister's ski boots. You should never try to carry a multi-tool, even a bladeless one through security. If you try to argue with TSA, you can bet that you won't get on that plane. I mean it took a while for them to start letting people bring knitting needles again, so don't push your luck!



My x-gf got a crochet hook taken away once... I go through security with as little as possible on me, I would not even try to get on a pair of pliers.


----------



## Van (Nov 20, 2007)

avkid said:


> The funny thing about all this checking for weapons B.S. is that anyone who is really dangerous can make a weapon out of common household objects.


 
Hah!, My Entire Body is a dangerous weapon!


----------



## Logos (Nov 20, 2007)

And unless they know how to use them simply pulling them out puts them in a situation where the chance of them dying or being seriously injured increases exponentially. And anyway if I am to believe what I see on TV and the news if you are being mugged he or she probably has a gun? So unless you are within 50cm (1 cubit and a bit) of the person they will shoot you before you can get to them with a knife. 
Don't carry a military spec weapon unless you can use it to the level it is designed for.


----------



## Scrumptusbrisket (Dec 11, 2007)

In my school techs can have a multi-tool in their locker, in the theatre, or going to or from these places. Our TD got us this because all of our lighting stuff, (instruments, gels, gobos, etc.) our in our gel bay, up a rather tall ladder. It just doesnt make sense to have to lug all those tools up the ladder.


----------



## kwotipka (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a SOG that I use for tech. You can remove the various tools and blade on it. It has a lifetime warranty as well that I have used a couple of times.

As far as T S A goes, there really is no rhyme or reason as to what they do. Never do they do the same thing twice it seems or use the same logic. There is no use in arguing with them. It is what we have let ourselves become. Just don't ask them if they bothered to inspect that 2 tons of "commercial freight" in the bottom of the plane.

kw


----------

